# General > Recipes >  cabbage

## terles

what to do with savoy cabbage? any ideas? ?

----------


## Alrock

Cook it (boil or steam) & eat it (nice with a roast). Or you could always make cabbage soup.

----------


## Dadie

Boil, steam or braise for a while with bacon bits or use in a stir fry ..then open the windows  to let the wind out!
and never ever let the dog eat the leftovers!

----------


## lisagrace

i like it boiled and then covered in butter and black pepper

----------


## arrowsmith

Fry it in butter with black pepper

----------


## Southern-Gal

Fry chopped bacon until crispy then add finely diced onion and carrot and fry until soft. Add finely shredded cabbage (washed and wet) to the pan and allow the frying/fat to steam the cabbage with a lid on. As soon as it has softened a little add double cream and stir. Amazing!  challenge the biggest cabbage hater nt to love it!

----------


## TAFKAL

I'm a bacon gal too. Chop and fry bacon then add shredded cabbage. Continue to fry until slightly caramelised then add a dash of maple syrup. Mmmmmmm!

----------


## starfish

just boil and have as a normal veg or stuff and steam great veg

----------


## Aaldtimer

I'm reminded of a friend of mine's who's wife was cooking it for the first time.
She put the whole cabbage in a pot with water and couldn't understand why it was taking so long to cook! :: 

PS. She wasn't a blonde!! LOL

----------


## Truewoman

Nigella Lawson's New Orleans Coleslaw is really good:

Ingredients (Serves 6)

1 head white or savoy cabbage, about 1kg before trimming 
2 carrots 
2 sticks celery 
4 spring onions 
200g best-quality store-bought mayonnaise (preferably organic) 
4 x 15ml tablespoons buttermilk 
2 x 15ml tablespoons maple syrup 
2 teaspoons apple or cider vinegar 
100g pecans, fairly finely chopped 
Salt and pepper to taste

Trim and shred the cabbage, either by hand or with a food processor. 
Peel and grate the carrots, and finely slice the celery and spring onions. 
Whisk together the mayonnaise, buttermilk, maple syrup and vinegar and coat the shredded vegetables with this dressing. 
Season, and toss through the chopped nuts.

----------


## shazzap

Juice it. Great for stomachs and ulcers.

----------

